# Solid tubes / bands?



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Just received some bands from a friend. They are 2mm solid tube bands no inner diameter. Never seen these b4 dun know what they are called. But they have a light-ish draw and shoot clayballs quite well. Cut it 5 inch loop and it sends 9mm - 3/8 clayballs (bout 1g) down range at around 200s fps. Seems just as accurate as thin flats.








Its pros is it produces less noise when shooting, from the snapping. And it's less likey to get tangled up compared to flats after each shot.
Cons is it's harder to clamp in place on the frame cause the frame is made for flats lol. I did not like the frame at 1st but it has since grown on me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Interesting, I think gzk sells solid tubes.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

I got some from dk think there for doing up band sets but I put a 8mm steel ball through a beer case and a bottle haha . Had them looped on a China ring frame . Nothing wrong with them for plinking


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Got abrasion n broke after 200 shots, don't think they are meant to be used on a clamp style frame.
they shoot nice but im switching back to flats. Here it is shooting clay, fun stuff.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the follow up


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

I was wondering the same thing yesterday. Bill Hayes said that tubes are less performant because of the air passing through the hole. So why not use solid tubes?
Well my theory was that the bigger the diameter, the harder it would b to attach to the forks and that's what you said.
However in many rural zones, people used to make slingshots with huge square FULL tubes and managed to attach them very well (with cords I guess).

Imo it could be interesting for longevity, but hard to find. I'd like to try these out myself but dunno where to buy some


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I use 2.5mm solid for 9.5mm clay, frameless butterfly. Good speed, very good life span, easy draw. It's my go to setup these days... I haven't used it on a frame but I guess I'd use tabs at the forks to attach it.

I'd say give the solids a go if you're looking for tubing lighter than 1632. I find blue 2.5mm and red 2mm on Aliexpress. I want to get some solid 3mm and compare it to 1030 and 1632 in the future.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

I found 6mm solid, so it's to be compared to 3060 or 2050, gotta be interesting but hard to attach
gonna try with 3mm or less first


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

karaolos said:


> I use 2.5mm solid for 9.5mm clay, frameless butterfly. Good speed, very good life span, easy draw. It's my go to setup these days... I haven't used it on a frame but I guess I'd use tabs at the forks to attach it.
> 
> I'd say give the solids a go if you're looking for tubing lighter than 1632. I find blue 2.5mm and red 2mm on Aliexpress. I want to get some solid 3mm and compare it to 1030 and 1632 in the future.


Wow. I’m looking for something a little longer for butterfly frameless. Do you think 3mm solid would work. What speed do you have for the 2.5mm solid?


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Just for clairity.
One would think no such thing as "tube bands"
Therefore flat bands can be called bands.
Tubes by definition are hollow.
So a solid tube does not exist.
Rod would seem to be the best word but at least to me implies rigid.
What to call a flexable cylinder?
ukj


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

europunk said:


> Wow. I’m looking for something a little longer for butterfly frameless. Do you think 3mm solid would work. What speed do you have for the 2.5mm solid?


What do you mean a little longer? Did you mean heavier?

2.5mm solid at ~150cm draw clocks the 1.1gram clay above 300fps.
I just got some 3mm solid in the mail. Haven't shot it yet... will report back.


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

Yeah I meant to say a little bit thicker of a solid. Seems like the 2.5 really gets things moving. Right now I’m getting my 30 grain clays 12 mm diameter of you around 275 with the 1636 tubes for butterfly. Thanks so much for the reply have a great day and keep on shooting


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I've been shooting round solids for some time now. I love the 2mm for .177 bbs and even 1/4" steel.
The 2.5 mm work well for 8 and 9 mm steelies.
I have some 3mm that i use for dollar store marbles and heavier stuff. 
I love them! Typically I rig them to the frame using tabs like this.They last forever. I've never tried them on a clamp style frame.


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

Tree Man said:


> I've been shooting round solids for some time now. I love the 2mm for .177 bbs and even 1/4" steel.
> The 2.5 mm work well for 8 and 9 mm steelies.
> I have some 3mm that i use for dollar store marbles and heavier stuff.
> I love them! Typically I rig them to the frame using tabs like this.They last forever. I've never tried them on a clamp style frame.


Wow. It looks like I might have to get me some 2.5 mm or 3 mm. Are use them for frameless for butterfly. That way I can just roll them up on my wrist like a bracelet and pull them off when I need them. What is the elongation factor that you use? 500%? 555%. Thanks again for all your input I might have to get some and check it out for myself


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

They'd be easy to roll around your wrist, but I found they want to roll across my knuckles shooting frameless. So maybe not great in that respect. It must be said that I am a HORRIBLE frameless shooter so your mileage may vary. I shoot fixed anchor but I know a couple guys that shoot them at full albatross with no issues. I'm not sure of the elongation exactly but it's well over 5:1 which was surprising to me. 
They definitely punch higher than their weight class, And they seem to love the heavier stuff especially. They're definitely not the fastest but they're fast enough. Give them a try


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter (2 mo ago)

josephlys said:


> Just received some bands from a friend. They are 2mm solid tube bands no inner diameter. Never seen these b4 dun know what they are called. But they have a light-ish draw and shoot clayballs quite well. Cut it 5 inch loop and it sends 9mm - 3/8 clayballs (bout 1g) down range at around 200s fps. Seems just as accurate as thin flats.
> View attachment 375671
> 
> Its pros is it produces less noise when shooting, from the snapping. And it's less likey to get tangled up compared to flats after each shot.
> Cons is it's harder to clamp in place on the frame cause the frame is made for flats lol. I did not like the frame at 1st but it has since grown on me.


2mm solid is a recent thing for me also. A meter of it came with some 1842 tube and pouches as a pouch tie material. Made a 2mm looped set instead. Definitely less noise. My looped set is attached with tabs. Shooting 6mm steel at 10m normally - sometimes 7.5mm steel like this evening just to compare with the 6mm. Never thought of clay. Might try some clay now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

That tubes need soft tabs to be perfect


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I typically set them up on tabs. The 2.5 's perform well with 8 mm steelies.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

DANKUNG has a UK Solid band, I never used. 
I love hollow tube band and flatband.








5 meters small rubber solid band 2mm diameter


Update on October 2020. '5 meters UK DANKUNG joint tying band-black color' is changed the color to red. The quality is improved. There are two editions of this product, the yellow and black. The yellow edition was discovered by Mr. Juan from Spain.




www.dankung.com


----------

